# Stuffed Peppers (A meal from my dads garden) w/Qview



## rbranstner (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I was back home at my parents last weekend and my dad sent me home with tons of veggies (peppers, tomatoes, squash, zucchini, cucumbers, etc.) Well I knew what I was going to do with those green peppers right away. Stuffed peppers it is. I grew up on stuffed peppers made by my mom so I figured I would give it a try and throw a little spin on them and try smoking them as I have seen others do. I mixed up my stuffing (burger, rice, onion, green pepper, tomato sauce, cheese and spices) then parboiled my peppers for a few minutes then stuffed my peppers and let them sit in the fridge over night as I wanted them for supper the next day. I smoked the peppers at around 250-275 for two hours. I also had some cabbage from the garden that I  threw in the smoker as well with some salt, pepper, Old Bay and butter. Everything turned out AWESOME. I loved the stuffed peppers and that hint of smoke just put them over the top. Enough talking about it here are some pictures. Everything in this meal came from my dads garden.

The peppers and cabbage ready to go into the smoker.








Peppers coming out of the smoker.







My plate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks awesome Ross!

Nothing like eating home grown food!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Great plate!!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking meal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks yummy


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good Ross...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

Mmmmmm. Did you say Squash and Tomatoes? Any Okra? Boy I'm thinking a pot of all that with Onions and I'm a happy Dude
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your Stuffed peppers look amaising, send me one,I don't care if it rots, anything that good looking can't be ruined
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 25, 2011)

only one on the plate so that means five more somewhere, send me a couple


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 25, 2011)

Living healthy and tasting good.  Excellent.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 25, 2011)

WHAT THEY ALL SAID.....................................................


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2011)

Those look awesome my wife asked me the other day to make some smoked bell peppers pretty soon. How did the par boiling them turn out? I've always just put them in the smoker and let them smoke till they are done not sure but I may get a little more smoke flavor that way


----------



## alelover (Sep 27, 2011)

Those look great Ross. Nice plate. I love stuffed peppers. Have you ever made stuffed cabbage? Same stuff as in the pepper just rolled up in cabbage.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!  Right out of the garden fresh, nothing beats that!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 27, 2011)

I love me some stuffed peppers

Have you ever tried stuffed zucchini?

Todd


----------



## automan88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Those peppers look amazing. What kind of peppers are they?


----------



## sqwib (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome Veggies, I luv stuffed peppers


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2011)

I just found this Ross, and it looks outstanding!!!

I love Stuffed Peppers Too!!!

MMMmmmmmm,

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 27, 2011)

Now THAT"S a stuffed pepper...looks great Ross, your dad has a nice green thumb. Congrats on the banner as well.....


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2011)

Man those sure look tasty. I cant wait to get some time to smoke again.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 28, 2011)

looks really good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





makes me hungry!


----------



## tom c (Sep 28, 2011)

Love home grown.


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks awesome Ross....


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great


----------

